# 11-1-19 Big Buck Down



## bank runner

Friday the first was my first time in the tree this season and my goal was to pop a big fat doe since I haven't hunted much the last two years and I really wanted some venison. I'm in the tree at 3:30 and at around 5 I hear deer heading my way and its two does and swing and a miss so I told myself you still got plenty of daylight hang in there gave it about 10 minutes and hit the grunt tube and a few minutes later this guy shows up and I didn't miss Rage in the cage


----------



## capt.scott

congratulations


----------



## stonen12

That’s a great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Wow nice buck! How many points?


----------



## Shad Rap

Helluva buck!


----------



## 1more

Great story, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Smitty82

Awesome Buck, Congratulations!


----------



## Bluewalleye

Awesome buck bank runner. Thanks for the story that came with harvest. Buck of a life time


----------



## Muddy

Nice deer, congrats.


----------



## sherman51

hey bud you been posting great photos in the anything thread but this beats them all. it great to know it can happen to part time hunters. congrats to you and thanks for sharing so much with us.
sherman


----------



## walleye 30

That's a GREAT BUCK!!!! Nice Job!!!!


----------



## bulafisherman

That's a trophy, aren't you glad you missed? Congratulations


----------



## JIMSWHIM

bank runner said:


> Friday the first was my first time in the tree this season and my goal was to pop a big fat doe since I haven't hunted much the last two years and I really wanted some venison. I'm in the tree at 3:30 and at around 5 I hear deer heading my way and its two does and swing and a miss so I told myself you still got plenty of daylight hang in there gave it about 10 minutes and hit the grunt tube and a few minutes later this guy shows up and I didn't miss Rage in the cage
> View attachment 328669
> View attachment 328671


----------



## JIMSWHIM

Nice buck bankrunner! I missed a nice 12 on 11-2 at 9:05 am by 1/4 " hunting on the ground. I didn't see a sappling and barley caught it. He never had any idea what happened he walked off 40 yards and scraped and rubed and just walked off.I don't think he was spooked so I going to give it about 5 day and wait for another south west wind.He wasn't with any girls and I think he was a roamer or 2 farms down there was some bunny hunters that may of pushed him up to me.Can you give me some more details on equipment you were using ? Thanks Jim.


----------



## fastwater

WOW...what a toad!!!
Congrats to you on a great buck!


----------



## skiff

Monster buck! Congrats!


----------



## sherman51

I started deer hunting a little later than most. it was back in 81 and I was 30. got my 1st deer and my 1st buck on my 2nd day. it was a small 10 pt one and a half yr old. i've hunted on st land so not a great chance to get a buck like yours. been hunting the muzzle loading season only about the last 10 yrs. but hunted gun bow and ml for yrs. and with all my hunting i've never seen anything even close to your buck while hunting. its truly a trophy buck that should be mounted if at all possible. a man can hunt his whole life and never even see a trophy like you just got. your a young man still so its always possible you'll get a bigger one if your hunting private land. here's wishing you that bigger one soon.
sherman


----------



## Flathead76

That deer has everything. Congrats


----------



## mike oehme

Nice Job!


----------



## bank runner

sherman51 said:


> I started deer hunting a little later than most. it was back in 81 and I was 30. got my 1st deer and my 1st buck on my 2nd day. it was a small 10 pt one and a half yr old. i've hunted on st land so not a great chance to get a buck like yours. been hunting the muzzle loading season only about the last 10 yrs. but hunted gun bow and ml for yrs. and with all my hunting i've never seen anything even close to your buck while hunting. its truly a trophy buck that should be mounted if at all possible. a man can hunt his whole life and never even see a trophy like you just got. your a young man still so its always possible you'll get a bigger one if your hunting private land. here's wishing you that bigger one soon.
> sherman


Thanks Sherman for all the kind words. I got my first deer a pretty nice 7pt buck in 82 I was 15 and I've taken many deer since and I've got a few on the wall no monsters but trophies to me and I've blown several opportunities at some trophy bucks mostly by getting busted or getting down from the stand too early and walking into them but I've never really been a trophy hunter but every hunter wishes a Biggun will walk by there stand and wether I top this buck or not is ok with me and by the way I haven't hunted private property in years this was a state land buck Ceasar Creek


----------



## bank runner

bulafisherman said:


> That's a trophy, aren't you glad you missed? Congratulations


That's an understatement LOL


----------



## bank runner

Snakecharmer said:


> Wow nice buck! How many points?


19 scorable


----------



## squid_1

Great buck and great story. It is that time of year for the big boys to show up.


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Wow!!! Very unique rack.....congrats to you sir!


----------



## Kenlow1

Very nice buck, even better taken on state land!


----------



## EnonEye

that'd be my GOAT if I had him in my home...nice!


----------



## threeten

Great deer!!
Congrats to you!


----------



## one3

Congrats, great deer.


----------



## Tim67

Yes Sir very nice Buck indeed. 19 pts very impressive you have to be pretty happy for the swing and miss on the Doe. Lol


----------



## EdY

Great buck bank runner! Congrats!


----------

